# shaving soap



## cathym (Sep 13, 2010)

does anyone have a recipe for men's shaving soap. also, does anyone know of a supplier for inexpensive mugs or wooden bowls to pour into??


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't have my recipes on hand but you should try cotton blossom crafts


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a shaving MP base out there. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## pops1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Shaving soap is not much different from ordinary MP soap except for added clay.The clay is there to help the soap give added slip and also helps your skin.
2 teaspoons of clay per pound ,l also add a teaspoon of sweet almond oil but this isn't really necessary.
Make sure you stir the clay well it and that it dissolves.Clay sometimes settles in the bottom of your mold so when the soap has thickened up a little give it a stir.
Hope this helps


----------



## cathym (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks Pauline, what is the best container to put it in?


----------

